# Buying a spanish home



## Kano123 (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm wanting to buy a spaish home is it a good idea at the minute or bad?


----------



## chesterlista (Dec 7, 2020)

Kano123 said:


> I'm wanting to buy a spaish home is it a good idea at the minute or bad?


I would wait until the full implications of Brexit are understood, It's a possibility the Brits with a second home in Spain could potentially be looking to cut their losses and sell up - thus making it a buyers market. We may not understand this for at least six months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

To live in? For holidays? As an investment?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

chesterlista said:


> I would wait until the full implications of Brexit are understood, It's a possibility the Brits with a second home in Spain could potentially be looking to cut their losses and sell up - thus making it a buyers market. We may not understand this for at least six months.


Hola 

What excellent advice; I have never felt so unsettled in all the eighteen years I have lived in Spain. I don't know if it is Brexit, COVID-19 or a combination but I am pondering my future and can't see further than the nose on my face at the moment. 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chesterlista said:


> I would wait until the full implications of Brexit are understood, It's a possibility the Brits with a second home in Spain could potentially be looking to cut their losses and sell up - thus making it a buyers market. We may not understand this for at least six months.


Only about 2% of property in Spain is owned by Brits, so unless looking in an area with a huge number of Brit owned properties, it's unlikely to make a difference overall.

That said - of course there might be some bargains to be had.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I dont believe there will be a huge glut of properties on the market due to Brexit. It's been 4 years since the vote and most people have organised their futures aware of the limitations. There is said to be a buoyant market in Alicante with many young Scandanavians buying properties. Certainly in my building the last buyers were Swedes


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

kaipa said:


> I dont believe there will be a huge glut of properties on the market due to Brexit. It's been 4 years since the vote and most people have organised their futures aware of the limitations. There is said to be a buoyant market in Alicante with many young Scandanavians buying properties. Certainly in my building the last buyers were Swedes


The market isn't very buoyant according to this article in today's edition of Información: El sector inmobiliario alicantino ya pierde más de 1.000 millones por el impacto del covid y el Brexit


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

That is no doubt true overall but individual areas always differ. Areas like Alicante seem to be doing okay if you look at the number of new immobalarios opening.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

kaipa said:


> That is no doubt true overall but individual areas always differ. Areas like Alicante seem to be doing okay if you look at the number of new immobalarios opening.


But Información is an Alicante newspaper and the report is all about the Alicante property market!


----------

